# WET-And WILD-At Berlin WA



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Son and I took the Brits for a walk in the rain, sleet, and SNOW at Berlin this morning! Lots of birds! We all got thoroughly soaked! The usual crazy-ness(guys shooting at other guys when birds flew in the direction of others "nearby", yelling, cussing, guys shooting from-and across roads)!! We got our limits and GTH outta there(in 30 minutes)! I normally go out for "clean-up" when there's fewer people around but son had to get to work so went early today. Good luck if you get out.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Been there, done that, no thanks! Although "clean up" time is an option. Darned if I can find a release schedule on the wildOhio website this year!


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> Been there, done that, no thanks! Although "clean up" time is an option. Darned if I can find a release schedule on the wildOhio website this year!


Info is right here:

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...vide-additional-hunting-opportunities-in-ohio

I did not go today. Have a new pup and will wait till sunday or monday. But this weather is too much!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

mmukav said:


> I did not go today. Have a new pup and will wait till sunday or monday. But this weather is too much!!



Definately a real test for a pup in all the craziness! Went out Sunday to Fewtown, skunked did not see any birds, heard only a couple shots all morning.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

mmukav said:


> Info is right here:
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...vide-additional-hunting-opportunities-in-ohio
> 
> I did not go today. Have a new pup and will wait till sunday or monday. But this weather is too much!!


Yes, I've seen that! In years past the ODNR would post a detailed PDF on releases per week per wildlife area. Not so this year. Seems like they're dumping them out there in bulk. And now they want "feedback" from the consumer! How about that! As far as I'm concerned, their pheasant program is a disaster! And has been for years!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Went Thansgiving morning. Couple(rare) volleys of shots-very quiet otherwise. Did not see one bird anywhere flying or while hunting, very unusual for the area we hunted! Nice brisk walk in the woods(great exercise!) Does make you wonder abt the stocking program.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I made it out to Charlemont Thanksgiving............... What a zoo, redefining of the orange army............. Guys standing on sides of road in position at 6:30am........... Out of the 330,000 hunters, only a few birds.......... I definitely wont be back there on a main release date......... I think the ODNR could do better with pheasant program imo........... It also seems the birds they release are younger and more immature every year also.......... I miss my grouse action!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hendershot (Dec 27, 2014)

Tell the state their pheasant program sucks and they won't ask you to fill out any more surveys. I guess they don't like negative feed back. 


Hendershot


----------

